# Newsham Park Hospital, Liverpool. Dec 2010



## vwdirtboy (Dec 13, 2010)

So after bombing up to Liverpool on a whim of a lead we found this...


Boarded to the hilt, Rottwieler patrolling the lower floors freely and live in pikey security.. No problem! 









> Liverpool Town Council gave 7,000 square yards of land at the northeast side of Newsham Park to the committee to construct a Seaman's Orphan Institution. On 31 January 1874 the children from the temporary home in Duke Street were transferred, together with 46 newcomers. In addition to the 200 children at the orphanage, the committee also looked after children on an outdoor relief basis.
> From the outset the education of the children was given top priority, and from 1892 the boy's school, and from 1898, the girl's school were administered strictly under government regulations, and the institution received a share of the Parliamentary Grant from the Education Department.
> By 1899 it was recorded in the annual report that there were 321 children in the orphanage, while 508 were receiving outdoor relief in the form of monetary grants and clothing. Although children of all denominations were assisted, with preference given to the claims of orphans of British seamen connected with the Port of Liverpool, the prayers were from the Church of England and the scholastic and religious instruction were under the supervision of the Chaplain.
> The formal opening of the institution took place on 30 September 1874, the ceremony being performed by the Duke of Edinburgh, the “Sailor Prince”, fourth son of Queen Victoria. In May 1886, the Queen herself visited the Institution, and granted the orphanage the privilege of adding her name to the list of patrons.
> ...



















































































































Petzl's makeshift lock to stop the dog pushing the door open!


----------



## vwdirtboy (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Nefariousink (Dec 13, 2010)

**

this place looks fackin awsome, and my mate lives in liverpool , am thinkin 2 birds one stone!
haha brilliant pics pal 
love places like this


----------



## vwdirtboy (Dec 14, 2010)

SkankNasty said:


> this place looks fackin awsome, and my mate lives in liverpool , am thinkin 2 birds one stone!
> haha brilliant pics pal
> love places like this




yeah just watch yourselves in there man


----------



## King Al (Dec 14, 2010)

Very impressive looking building, not to bad nick either. Great pics 'n' find VW hope that dag didn't give ya to much trouble


----------



## bonecollector (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice one vdub.
Another cracking report.
You and petz get around a bit dont ya? people might start talking


----------



## BahrainPete (Dec 14, 2010)

Absolutely great. Fantastic report and great pics. Well done!


----------



## professor frink (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice pics VW, surprised it's so complete.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Dec 17, 2010)

Ive had a tour around this place & it is cool,some good pics there,any of inside the tower??,it's alright up there..


----------



## vwdirtboy (Dec 17, 2010)

wherever i may roam said:


> Ive had a tour around this place & it is cool,some good pics there,any of inside the tower??,it's alright up there..



Alot of the internal doors are screwed shut and we didn't want to cause any damage or unscrewing them..


----------



## TranKmasT (Dec 17, 2010)

Awesome. Very rich find. Beautiful building.


----------



## Nefariousink (Dec 17, 2010)

vwdirtboy said:


> yeah just watch yourselves in there man



we be fine  rotweiller FINE, security FINE , my girlfriend ringin me to tell me i planned to see her the night i go out NOT GOOD. haha, was it actually inside the building ?


----------



## wherever i may roam (Dec 18, 2010)

vwdirtboy said:


> Alot of the internal doors are screwed shut and we didn't want to cause any damage or unscrewing them..



yeah i know...


----------



## KooK. (Dec 18, 2010)

great stuff, some nice architecture love the randomness of some of it.


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 19, 2010)

This place looks awesome, great set of shots VDub. Always good to see a new hospital - although i'm sure Krela isn't as enthused as I am


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome report mate! Not seen this places before, but your first paragraph probably explains why that is! Amazing set of photo's well done for cracking it.


----------

